# Helgolandmole Wilhelmshaven



## hecht (5. September 2002)

Ich möchte am 14.09.02 mal wieder nach Wilhelmshaven zur Helgolanmole, wer weiss, welche Fische jetzt beissen??
Ist der Wittling schon da oder ist es noch zu früh??

Habe auch gehört, dass im Moment gut Seezunge gefangen wird, welche Montage brauche ich??

Danke im voraus.


----------



## kh (6. September 2002)

Hallo Hecht,
zur Zeit wird wohl hauptsächlich Aal und Plattfisch gefangen. Frage am besten bei Samen Römer, Gökerstr. 86, 26384 Wilhelmshaven, Tel.: 04421/31120 an, der gibt meißten Auskunft was gerade läuft. Dort kannst Du auch Wattwürmer bestellen.


----------



## hecht (6. September 2002)

Hallo kh,

danke für deine Antwort, werde mich mal schlau machen.

Gruss
hecht


----------



## hecht (9. September 2002)

Vielleicht klappt es ja ein andermal, aber am 14. kommt es grade mit der Flut gut hin. Der Weg nach Fehmarn ist mir zu weit, als Alternative ist Wilhelmshaven o.k.
Ich hoffe, das das Wasser nicht mehr zu warm ist, im Winter und bei kaltem Wasser ist meist mehr los.

Gruss
hecht


----------



## kh (16. September 2002)

Hallo Hecht,
wie wars in Wilhelmshaven? wenn Du dort warst. Würde mich sehr interessieren. Im Winter werde ich wohl auch mal wieder hinfahren, wenn die Dorsche da sind.


----------



## hecht (17. September 2002)

Hallo kh,

war am 14. dort, ausser 2 kleine Platte und ein kleinen Aal war nichts.
Aber nebenan hat einer eine Seezunge gefangen, 60 cm lang und ca. 1,5 kg schwer. War ein schöner Latschen, hätt ich auch gern gefangen.

Gruss
hecht


----------



## kh (18. September 2002)

Hallo Hecht,
war letztes Jahr öfters dort, auch meißtens Schneider. Außer im Mai/Juni, als die Wittlinge da waren, habe ich auch einige an die Angel bekommen. Werds im Herbst/Winter vielleicht nochmal auf Dorsch versuchen.


----------



## hecht (18. September 2002)

Hallo kh,

werde wohl am 30.11.02 nochmal mein Glück versuchen, vielleicht sind dann schon die Wittlinge da.

Gruss
hecht


----------



## kh (19. September 2002)

Hallo Hecht,
habe mir den 30.11. mal aufn Kalender markiert. Vielleicht können wir dann ja in WHv mal zusammen unser Glück versuchen.
Wir können vorher ja noch mal bescheid geben ob wir hinfahren.


----------



## Udo Mundt (19. September 2002)

Hallo miteinander!
Hört sich ja interessant an diese Ecke. Da ich dort noch nicht war, würde ich gerne mal vorbeischauen. Also hab ich den Termin ebenfalls notiert. Was braucht man denn da für Geschirr? Kann man dort auch Spinnfischen?
Gruß
Udo


----------



## hecht (20. September 2002)

Hallo kh, hallo Udo,

@kh, würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns mal treffen würden, durch deine alte HP bin ich erst auf den Geschmack gekommen, mal an der Nordsee zu angeln.

@Udo, da ich erst zweimal in Wilhelmshaven war, habe ich bisher nur eine bescheidene Ausrüstung: 2 Teleskopruten, 3m lang, 100-200gr Wurfgewicht, Rollen mit 0,30 Schnur und 0,51 Schlagschur, dazu einige Krallenbleie von 150-200gr.
Ausserdem einige Plattfischvorfächer, wie man sie in jedem Angelladen kaufen kann.

Gruss 
hecht


----------



## Michael Grabow (20. September 2002)

Ich war noch nie in der Nordsee zum Brandungsfischen.
Ist da noch Platz für nen ausgewachsenen Hamburger mit seinem Krempel auf oder an der Mole? Dann würde ich wohl auch mal vorbeikommen wenn wir den Termin festklopfen können!
Gruß
Michael


----------



## kh (20. September 2002)

Hallo,
klar können wir erstmal den Termin festmachen, ist aber auch Wetterabhängig. An Ruten nehme ich einfache Brandungsruten und etwas über 3m Lange Tele-Ruten mit WG. von bis ca. 200gr. Bleie bis ca. 150gr.  bei auflaufendem Wasser, bei ablaufendem Wasser hält son 150gr Blei aber nicht mehr. Als Haupschnur benutze ich mind. 0,35er da man wenn man mal nen Fisch fängt ihn an der Mole einige Meter hochziehen muß. Geblinkert habe ich dort noch nicht.


----------



## Michael Grabow (20. September 2002)

Leute, helft mir doch bitte mal. Willhelmshafen kenne ich eigentlich nur die Molen an denen die Öltanker anlegen. Dort kann man aber meines Wissens nach nicht rauf!? Wo ist denn die Helgolandmole?  
Gruß
Michael


----------



## hecht (20. September 2002)

Hallo Michael,

die Helgolandmole ist am Ende des Südstrands, da wo die Schiffe nach Helgoland anlegen.

Gruss
Hecht


----------



## Oldenburger (20. September 2002)

Hallo,
Hört sich interessant an. Wenn ich Zeit hab komm ich auch.
Ist 20 Jahre her das ich in WHV geangelt habe. Überwiegend auf Hornhecht. Was kann man denn um diese Zeit dort fangen?


> Michael


Hier noch eine Übersichtskarte  von der Helgolandmole.

Haltet uns auf dem Laufenden wenns konkreter wird.
Gruß vom Oldenburger


----------



## Udo Mundt (20. September 2002)

Es entpuppt sich ja als ein richtiges kleines AB-Treffen.
Wenn es nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet, werde ich auf alle Fälle mal vorbeischauen. Ob ich auch Angeln werde ,weiß ich noch nicht. Was ist denn die günstigste Tide?
Gruß
Udo


----------



## kh (21. September 2002)

Hallo an alle,
wir können, wenns so weiter geht die Mole an dem Tag am besten mieten.
Michael, ich kann dir noch nen genauen Stadtplan von WHV mailen, kannst mir ja bescheid geben wenn du ihn haben möchtest.


----------



## kh (21. September 2002)

achso-Tide habe ich vergessen,
wegen der Tide schaue ich mal nach und gebe bescheid. sonst kannst du auch bei bsh.de reinschauen. Am besten kann man bei auflaufend Wasser Fischen.


----------



## Michael Grabow (21. September 2002)

Also wenn ich den Tidenkalender richtig gelesen habe ist NW um 14 Uhr 50  :q . Wann wäre dann die beste Angelzeit?
@kh- Sei so gut und sende per pm die Karte mit Treffpunkt
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Michael Grabow (12. Oktober 2002)

Noch mal nach oben geholt! besteht noch Interesse? Ich hb den 30.11 jedenfalls makiert. nur Uhrzeit und :g  treff fehlt noch.


----------



## kh (13. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Michael,
Termin ist noch aufn Kalender markiert. Wenn nichts zwischen kommt werde ich auch da sein. Die Karte maile ich dir noch, ist aber ca. 900 Kb groß. Hatte in letzter Zeit keine Zeit um in Internet zu gehen.


----------



## kh (22. November 2002)

Hallo,
wie siehts aus, steht der Termin mit dem 30.11. am Helgolandkai noch?


----------



## Michael Grabow (23. November 2002)

Habs im Kalender. Melde mich in den nächsten Tagen zum Thema!


----------



## Michael Grabow (28. November 2002)

Moin KH
Ich muß unser Treffen am Sonabend auf der Mole Leider Absagen. Würde aber gerne zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt die Miole ausprobieren! Ich hoffe das ich dich dann auch noch einmal begeistern kann
Sorry, Michael


----------



## kh (28. November 2002)

Hallo Michael,
macht nichts. Ich weiß auch noch nicht ob ich hinfahre, das stellt sich morgen heraus. Weiß noch nicht ob ich Wattwürmer bekomme, und zum selber suchen bin ich zu faul. Wenn ich am Samstag dort war melde ich mich hier wieder wie es war.


----------



## kh (29. November 2002)

habe einen Restbestand an Würmern bekommen, sind Seeringler aber egal. Bin morgen ab ca. 13:30 Uhr an der Mole, kommt sonst noch jemand vom Board?


----------



## Tierfreund (29. November 2002)

Hi Kh,

woher bekommst Du die Wattwürmer in der Ecke von Bremen?
Werde im Dezember wieder nach Wilhelmshaven zum fischen fahren. Vielleicht ergibt sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt mal die Möglichkeit gemeinsam hinzufahren?

Berichte mal über morgen.


----------



## kh (29. November 2002)

Hallo Tierfreund,
die Würmer bestelle ich in WHV bei Samen Römer. Adresse und Telefonnr. kann ich dir geben. Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich im Dezember noch mal hinfahre. Kannst ja bescheid geben wenn Du mal nach WHV fährst. Werde am Sonntag berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Tierfreund (29. November 2002)

Hi Kh,

freue mich auf Deinen Bericht und wünsche Petri Heil!

Wenn es bei mir akut mit Whv wird, dann melde ich mich bei Dir. Wird ca. um den 19./20.12. sein.


----------



## Tierfreund (29. November 2002)

Ach so - ganz vergessen: Was zahlt man für wieviele Wattwürmer?


----------



## kh (1. Dezember 2002)

Hier mein kurzer Bericht vom Angeln am Helgolandkai am Samstag.
Der Restbestand an Würmern den ich bekommen sollte war wirklich nur der Rest. Habe als entschädigung aber noch 2 Pkg. Sandaale bekommen. (Als erstes werde ich mir eine Forke zulegen und selber suchem.) 
Niedrigwasser sollte um 14:50 Uhr sein, ich und mein Sohn waren schon um 13Uhr an der Mole um noch einen Platz am Molenkopf zu ergattern, Pustekuchen. Die Mole war bis zum ersten 4tel vom Kopf aus besetzt, von Russen, wie ich später erfahren habe saßen die schon seit 4Uhr morgens dort. 
So habe ich einen Platz in der Mitte bezogen, vor mir saß ein (deutscher) Angler aus WHV. Mit dem hab ich mich gut unterhalten. Er meinte das das um diese Jahreszeit immer so ist. Er hatte letztes Wochenende auf dem Platz geangelt wo ich jetzt saß und Dorsch und Wittling gefangen. Das machte Hoffnung, die dann aber bei halb hohem Wasserstand immer mehr verging. Bis auf eine Handvoll einigermaßen sichtbarer Bisse und einem gerade maßigen Wittling war nichts. Das Wetter war wohl zu gut kein Wind, keine Welle. Geangelt habe ich mit Seeringelwurm, Sardine und Sandaal. Bisse hatte ich auf jedem Köder. Auch meine nächsten Nachbarangler konnten keine Fisch die Kaimauer hochziehen. So wie ich es nitbekommen habe, hatten die, die weit vorne saßen einige Dorsche landen können. Aber es hat mir auch ohne Fang spaß gemacht und ich werde jetzt im Winter bestimmt öfters wieder hinfahren.


----------



## Tierfreund (1. Dezember 2002)

Hi kh,

habe beim letzten Fischen in WHV ganz ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Top Stelle scheint der Mohlenkopf zu sein und genau dort hat wohl `ne russische Großfamilie ein Jahresabo.

Dennoch, so denke ich, werde ich Dorsch und Co. bald nochmal auf den Leibe rücken.


----------



## kh (2. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Tierfreund,
geb mal bescheid wenn Du wieder hochfährst. Komme dann vieleicht auch.


----------



## hecht (2. Dezember 2002)

Hallo kh,

war am Samstag auch da, war der letzte in der Reihe,da ich erst gegen 15.oo Uhr da war. Musste erst mühsam Wattwürmer graben.
Gefangen habe ich auch nur ein Wittling und einen Stint.

Gruss
hecht


----------



## kh (3. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Hecht,
hätte ich gewußt das Du das bist hätte ich nochn bischen mit dir geklönt. Ich war der, der mit seinem Sohn ca. kurz nach ca. 20Uhr gegangen ist. Werde im Dezember wohl nochmal hinfahren, wenns nicht zu kalt wird.


----------



## Tierfreund (3. Dezember 2002)

Hi kh,

ich focusiere den 09.12. ein Montag oder/und den 19.12. einen Donnerstag. Montag wäre besser, weil da Hochwasser ca. 16.30 ist. Am Donnerstag ist Hochwasser schon 12.45. Man muß ja bedenken, daß noch `ne Menge Zeit für die Wattwurmsuche draugeht. Ich will nur im Notfall welche kaufen. Kannst Du mit trotzdem die Adresse und Tel. Nr. von dem Laden in WHV schicken? Melde Dich mal, ob Du an einem dieser Termine Zeit hättest.


----------



## kh (4. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Tierfreund,
hier die Adresse vom Angelgeschäft:
Samen Römer, Gökerstr. 86, Wilhelmshaven, Tel.: 04421/31120.
Kann dir bei bedarf ne Karte mailen wos genau ist.
Ich muß erst sehen ob ich Urlaub bekomme, gebe dir noch bescheid ob am Montag kann.


----------



## Tierfreund (5. Dezember 2002)

kh,

danke für die Daten. Karte brauche ich nicht, da das Navigationssystem sehr zuverlässlich ist. Orientiere mich immer mehr auf Montag. Bin am überlegen, ob ich auf die Wattwurmsucherei verzichte, ein paar aus dem Laden hole und vielleicht noch nen Hering aus dem Fischgeschäft. Ein paar Krabben habe ich noch eingefroren.
Wat kosten denn die Watti`s und muß ich die vorbestellen? Wäre schön, wenn wir zusammen hochfahren könnten. Gib nochmal kurz Bescheid.


----------



## kh (6. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Tierfreund,
am Montag kann ich nicht, muß arbeiten. Würmer am besten heute noch bestellen. Vor ca. 1nem Jahr kosteten die Wattwürmer 0,40DM.
Vieleicht klappt es ja noch einandermal mit nem Treffen, werde kurz posten wann ich mal hinfahre.
Viel erfolg am Montag und berichte dann mal.


----------



## Tierfreund (6. Dezember 2002)

Hi kh,

schade, dann werde ich eben am Montag allein unzählige Giganten auf die Schuppen legen. Natürlich werde ich dann auch berichten.

Bis dahin!


----------



## Tierfreund (9. Dezember 2002)

Ja - kurzer (ganz kurzer) Bericht von heute -Montag.
Wetter: -5 Grad und eisiger Ostwind, kaum Strömung und Tidenhub
Fische: Welche Fische? Die müssen sich heute andere &quot;Weideplätze&quot; gesucht haben. Ich bekam nicht einen Biß - geschweige denn einen Fischschwanz zu sehen.
Als Trost-die anderen bis zu fünf Angler waren auch Schneider.
Ich wünsche Dir mehr Erfoge - kh.

War trotzdem ein schöner Tag!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Dezember 2002)

> War trotzdem ein schöner Tag!



Das ist doch das wichtigste. Ich war übrigens gestern auch Schneider!


----------



## Udo Mundt (10. Dezember 2002)

@ M-S!
Bist Du nicht jeden Tag....Schneider


----------



## Doggy (7. April 2005)

*AW: Helgolandmole Wilhelmshaven*

um das thema mal aufzuwärmen... hier meine erfahrungen mit WHV...

Samen Römer: Wenn ich den namen höre werde ich leider zornig und muss an Uwes Schnurbart denken, den ich gerne mal lang ziehen würde... Der hat mich und meine 3 Mitangler mal hergelockt und meinte es würden reichlich Dorsche am Helgolandkai gefangen werden.... wir waren sofort heiss und haben 1000 Gramm sehr sehr teure Seeringel bestellt,,, als wir die Würmer gekauft hatten haben wir erst mal etwas in der Stadt rumgetrödelt weil eh grade Flachwasser war... als wir dann am Helgolandkai waren mussten wir feststellen, dass kein Wasser vorhanden war... nur Packeis... hätte Uwe noch geöffnet gehabt.... wir sind von Düsseldorf aus nur da gewesen um ihm die 45 Euro (oder so ähnlich) für die Würmer zu geben...

Der Helgolandkai ansich ist ja schon recht interesant und obwohl ich da bisher nie wirklich was dickes fangen konnte zieht es mich immer wieder dahin. Problem ist allerdings neuerdings, dass Samen Römer garkeine Würmer mehr verkauft... Also heisst es selber graben... da mein Rücken da was gegen hat muss ich also immer im Team arbeiten... 


Mich reizt der Aussenhafen von Hooksiel da angeln öfter mal welche... hat da jemand Erfahrung?

Die Mademündung ist aktuell stark einsturzgefährdet und darf nicht mehr betreten werden!!! Da hab ich allerdings auch noch nie was gefangen... 

In alten Angelzeitschriften kann man abund an lesen, dass man von den Landungsbrücken aus angeln kann wenn man nett fragt... das haben wir mehr als ein mal versucht und nie geschafft ^^

Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn es hier jemanden gäbe, der mir (oder besser uns) eine möglichkeit nennen könnte mal mit einem erfahrenen Petrijünger im Boot auf den Jadebusen zu schippern...


----------



## denKrischan (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Helgolandmole Wilhelmshaven*

Moin Jungs,
zum Thema Hooksiel Aussenhafen kann ich als Hooksieler nur sagen : Spart Euch dat man besser, die Zeiten in denen man da schöne Dorsche und Platte fangen konnte sind lang vorbei.
Einzige Möglichkeit ist im Sommer auf Aal, aber selbst dann würde ich die Mole links liegen lassen und es am Hooksmeer versuchen.
Das ist zwar mitlerweile auch schwierig und durch die extrem vielen Krabben wird das ne Köderschlacht- allerdings stehen die Chancen auf jeden Fall besser als am Hafen.
Ich werde mich dieses Jahr an Whv halten und am Banter See versuchen ne Meeräsche aufs Kreuz zu legen !


----------

